# Poljot alarm lovers



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

poljot alarm history etc


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

And here's the site it's off, nice collection from this guy. Must email him to get RLT in his links page!

russian watches


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Great link!!! Thanks. My wife has just handed me a tissue. What is she implying!!??!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I did email Andrew and he replied very quickly. he's happy to put a link on his site but he hasn't any space at the moment (I mean memory space on the server not a blank page to type).

As soon as he get's more room he'll put a link to us!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Blimey PG,

You've been busy


----------

